# Indoor enclosures



## Tom O. (Aug 28, 2011)

Hope you like it!


----------



## kylie (Aug 28, 2011)

very nice


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice!

Needs much more furniture though. Some logs, flat rocks, caves and more hides would be nice for the tortoises to climb hide and explore!


----------



## Tom O. (Aug 28, 2011)

SnakeyeZ said:


> Nice!
> 
> Needs much more furniture though. Some logs, flat rocks, caves and more hides would be nice for the tortoises to climb hide and explore!



Yeah i now but it was the last things i have, i need to get other plants. 
I'm have cleaning the flat rocks today..


----------



## ascott (Aug 28, 2011)

I think it is great....I love that the light is so bright and the perimeter is nice and hide dark 

I would really like to know what those red leaf plants are? They are cool looking


----------



## Tom O. (Aug 28, 2011)

ascott said:


> I think it is great....I love that the light is so bright and the perimeter is nice and hide dark
> 
> I would really like to know what those red leaf plants are? They are cool looking



Thanks!
the name is Tradescantia pallida.


----------



## Tom (Aug 28, 2011)

I love the closed in chamber style of enclosure. More and more, I am convinced this is the best way to go for them.


----------



## Tom O. (Aug 28, 2011)

Tom said:


> I love the closed in chamber style of enclosure. More and more, I am convinced this is the best way to go for them.



Yes its the best way. 
If you use a open enclosure you lose alot of humidity and that is what carbonaria need a high humidity also the rhinoclemmys.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Logan487 (Aug 29, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks awesome!! Very nice


----------



## terryo (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow! Great enclosure!


----------



## My Torts (Aug 29, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Tom O. (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you all!


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 30, 2011)

What are the dimesions? LxWxD ?


----------



## Tom O. (Aug 30, 2011)

240x70x70.


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 30, 2011)

centimetres!


----------



## Tom O. (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Cloud 9 (Aug 31, 2011)

cool!  .


----------



## Sky2Mina (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice. What is in the enclosure on the top?


----------



## cemmons12 (Sep 1, 2011)

Love it, looks great!


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Sep 1, 2011)

This looks great ! Very spacey


----------



## Tom O. (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you all!! 



Sky2Mina said:


> Very nice. What is in the enclosure on the top?



Rhinoclemmys pulcherrima incisa.


----------



## Utah Lynn (Sep 4, 2011)

Is a Very Large ( 50 gal ?) Rubbermaid tub suitable for 2 RT's. 4" & 6".


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 4, 2011)

I love it!! It looks less like an enclosure and more like a piece of fine furniture. Absolutely love it!!


----------



## chill8 (Sep 22, 2011)

Was this purchases or built? I am looking for something similar


----------

